# Can't Delete Amazon Account



## Spitfyre117

I've been trying to delete my Amazon account for the past three weeks. On the 1st of this month I went to close my account but lost the email they sent me for deletion. Now when I try to do it again I keep getting the same message, shown below. There's no way the deletion should take this long, so something's up. I've chatted with three different Amazon representatives and they haven't provided any solutions, they just send me a link for the deletion page. Anyone know what the issue is and how it could be fixed?


----------



## oscer1

Hi I would just wait.


----------

